# DirecTV's Q12007 Results and WebCast



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*The DIRECTV Group Announces First Quarter 2007 Results*



> -- Net Subscriber Additions of 235,000 Driven by an Increase in Gross Additions and the Lowest Monthly Churn Rate in 3 Years of 1.44%
> 
> -- Revenues Increase 11% to Over $3.5 Billion Fueled by a 5.2% Increase in Average Monthly Revenue Per Subscriber (ARPU) to $73.40
> 
> ...


See the rest of the announcement at: *DirecTV Investor Relations*

----------------------------------------------------

*DIRECTV Announces Conference Call and Webcast for First Quarter 2007 Financial Results and Outlook*



> Date: Wednesday, May 9th, 2007
> Time: 11:00 a.m. PT/2:00 p.m. ET
> Webcast: www.directv.com/investor
> Host: Jon Rubin, Vice President DIRECTV Investor Relations


See the rest of the announcement at: *DirecTV Investor Relations*


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow, lowest churn in 3 years, good profits growth. Guess the 'futuristic' ads are working. I would imagine that 2008 Q1 will be very special with their HD growth plans.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

masterdeals said:


> Wow, lowest churn in 3 years, good profits growth. Guess the 'futuristic' ads are working. I would imagine that 2008 Q1 will be very special with their HD growth plans.


But I thought the change from TiVo was going to be the end of DirecTV?
Or was it the lack of HD?
Or was it the introduction of the Lease?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But I thought the change from TiVo was going to be the end of DirecTV?
> Or was it the lack of HD?
> Or was it the introduction of the Lease?


:lol: It's always going to be something that is the end of Directv.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Or was it the introduction of the Lease?


The lease is surely a big reason that the churn has dropped. Having many customers bound to commitments is going to have that kind of effect. What happens when these people are freed is the other shoe. It is notable that the churn numbers from Q1 2006 were 1.45%, so this may not be a huge win in the context of a more "committed" customer base.

In wonder if these numbers are apples to apples with last year's numbers. I notice the inclusion of the "before depreciation and amortization" caveat which will likely reduce some key number; especially in view of the increased leased receiver inventory.

The ARPU number reflects the importance of NFL ST on revenues. The Q4 2006 ARPU was 10% higher at $80.70

The Echostar Q1 2007 report comes out tomorrow for perspective.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But I thought the change from TiVo was going to be the end of DirecTV?
> Or was it the lack of HD?
> Or was it the introduction of the Lease?


It was Pinky!!!!! Pinky saved DirecTV and now they killed him!!!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

harsh said:


> The lease is surely a big reason that the churn has dropped. Having many customers bound to commitments is going to have that kind of effect.


The commitments existed long before D* switched to leasing, so there goes that theory.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

say-what said:


> The commitments existed long before D* switched to leasing, so there goes that theory.


Not really. Before all you had to do was pay a pro-rated $150/300 to leave. Now you have to either ship back receivers or pay a much higher fee.

So someone half way into a 2-year commitment with an HD DVR that was looking at a $150 penalty to make a clean break ( an amount that many cable companies will refund in service credits), now has the $150 plus either having to ship back their receiver and hope D* gets it or have something like $500 charged to their credit card.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

But doesn't D* send a pre-paid recovery kit? So the biggest effort is stopping at a UPS or FedEx (or whatever) shipping place if you can't drop it in the pick-up pile at your work.


----------



## jackmacokc (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But I thought the change from TiVo was going to be the end of DirecTV?
> Or was it the lack of HD?
> Or was it the introduction of the Lease?


Joking aside, I think you're right on earl. Just goes to show how despite the "issues" people want good TV..and theres no doubt DirecTV is the best.

Evan the die hard TiVo fanboys are starting to use the HR20...I know, because I'm one of them. :grin:


----------



## mobbo (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm... wonder if buying stock is a good idea before the big HD lineup comes out. I know no cable provider in my area is going to match them, if they pull through that is.


----------



## topcats69 (Oct 5, 2004)

Mark20 said:


> But doesn't D* send a pre-paid recovery kit? So the biggest effort is stopping at a UPS or FedEx (or whatever) shipping place if you can't drop it in the pick-up pile at your work.


Don't even have to that just call the 800 number and fedex will pick up at your door. very simple I just did that on a box.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

They said the actual cost of an HR20 is now $400, but it will be coming down by $100 due to efficiencies being gained later in the year.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Did I just hear correctly, that they are planning 75 more HD Local markets by Years end?


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did I just hear correctly, that they are planning 75 more HD Local markets by Years end?


No, they are targeting a total of 75 markets. That is, at least, what I heard.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

yes, planning targeting, what's the diff


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did I just hear correctly, that they are planning 75 more HD Local markets by Years end?





morbid_fun said:


> No, they are targeting a total of 75 markets. That is, at least, what I heard.





MikeR7 said:


> yes


Guess we will have to wait for the archived version to play it back.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Guess we will have to wait for the archived version to play it back.


How many markets do they have now?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

morbid_fun said:


> How many markets do they have now?


59


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MRV was just hinted at.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> MRV was just hinted at.


What was the hint?


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 59


59 now, target of 75 by end of year, according to call.

Yes, I found the MRV hint nice. Hint of other new receivers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> What was the hint?


With in the discussion of a similar box to AT&T's homezone.
Referencing they have an existing box, that will built apon to bring similar services.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They have no plans to change the HD Package pricing, when they add the new channels in the fall


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

No change in cost for HD channels. $10 access fee is all they are looking at. Thank you for the confirmation.

Of course it could go up with next year's increases.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Even better for those with the old pricing at $9/month grandfathered in. Much better than the $20/month Dish puts on their HD package.


----------



## kvchief (Dec 18, 2006)

I missed this thread and just posted in the programming thread about no HD price increase. 

At any rate, I was told this by a CSR a few months ago. Who knew it would turn out to be true?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kvchief said:


> At any rate, I was told this by a CSR a few months ago. Who knew it would turn out to be true?


cough... cough...
yah... who knew...


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

kvchief said:


> I missed this thread and just posted in the programming thread about no HD price increase.
> 
> At any rate, I was told this by a CSR a few months ago. Who knew it would turn out to be true?


Remember, even a stopped clock is right twice a day....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SAT-GO's price is high:
1) Because it is new Technology
2) It is not subsidized at all


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A lot of good stuff in that webcast...
I highly recommend that you all give it a listen when the archive is posted.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But I thought the change from TiVo was going to be the end of DirecTV?
> Or was it the lack of HD?
> Or was it the introduction of the Lease?


While I agree that this isn't currently hurting them at this time, IMO the jury is still out on how much of an affect this will have. D* needs to get its act together with the reliability of the HR20 prior to the 2 year commitment running out. The people that took a chance on the HR20 over TiVo will need a reason to stay on once that commitment runs out and if the HR20 is still experiencing bugs, then that might be enough of a reason for people to move-on.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

this is a very good, but massively depressing, point.

Lord I hope we are not having these issues in 18 mo time....


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

tiger2005 said:


> While I agree that this isn't currently hurting them at this time, IMO the jury is still out on how much of an affect this will have. D* needs to get its act together with the reliability of the HR20 prior to the 2 year commitment running out. The people that took a chance on the HR20 over TiVo will need a reason to stay on once that commitment runs out and if the HR20 is still experiencing bugs, then that might be enough of a reason for people to move-on.


Yea, buggy software will kill a product or company quicker than anything. Does anyone remember that Microsoft company from a few years back. They had the cruddy operating system. Then Linux came and tore them up.

Consumers are a fickle bunch. For many sports nuts, NFLST is a killer app. It is for me. I assume some of the other sports packages are the same way. There is also a function of consumerism called inertia. A consumer will put up with a lot because they can't be bothered with the effort it takes to make a change. Churn will be driven by a killer deal with a killer ap by a competitor or one REALLY bad experience. That bad experience will vary from consumer to consumer.

Also, consumers tend to forget up front price after a while. Does everyone reading this recall what they paid for their last car? Not the payment, but the cost of the car. That may or may not be the "sales price" if you financed. You remember your payment. DTV is lowering your monthly bill by hitting you up front.

As a final point for my argument, that it isn't as gloomy for DTV as you would make it seem, you are still here.

Let the flames begin.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. 99% of the subs out there aren't going to leave without Tivo. There hasn't been an SD Tivo for what, over 2 years now? No mass migration.

There were less then 600K HD Tivo (HR10s) out there. That just isn't that many to worry about in total let alone perhaps the couple thousand that might leave. 

In total, the amount of people that might leave because of no Tivo will be signed up as new subs in less then a month.

I have 2 friends that recently got the HR20. Both thought it sucked. After they had them for a month or so I checked back in with them. Both admited they thought it sucked because it wasn't a Tivo so they had to relearn. They both now like the HR20. Both miss Tivo but HD locals on sat trumps Tivo for both of them. HR20 works well enough for them they report. Neither had any major meltdowns though.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

So based on your thoughts D* should continue to offer a middle of the road product, which might be a nice comment for the HR20, instead of getting on the ball and getting this box to function more consistently??? No offense, but if that's their strategy, then their business model needs completely revamped. They need to gain the new customers they have been AND retain the customers they currently have. If they are losing customers, not because they don't have TiVo anymore, but because the box they moved in for the TiVo stinks then that is a problem D* needs to deal with. Its one thing to offer the most HD channels on the market, but its another if your subscribers don't enjoy the experience because the box doesn't function in a reliable manner.

I understand that D* is working on the software for the box, but my comment was based around the premise that if the box is not VASTLY improved by the time those 2 year committments run out, then their customers will begin to explore other options. I've already begun doing exactly that so that I'm prepared should D* not get this right. I'm exploring those options, not because the box isn't a TiVo, but because the trick play functions are a complete mess, audio dropouts, networking issues, etc. And that is coming from a subscriber of 8 years in which I have had zero issues with D* in the past.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> A lot of good stuff in that webcast...
> I highly recommend that you all give it a listen when the archive is posted.


Anything on DLB? Do you have a link to the archive yet?



tiger2005 said:


> D* needs to get its act together with the reliability of the HR20 prior to the 2 year commitment running out. The people that took a chance on the HR20 over TiVo will need a reason to stay on once that commitment runs out and if the HR20 is still experiencing bugs, then that might be enough of a reason for people to move-on.


I agree, they need an HR25 or HR30 with DLB, PIP, dual outputs to feed a 2nd tv, and the ability to record 3-4 things at once like E* already has now with their VIP622. I know about cost Earl, but maybe offer a higher end model for the geeks like us.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DirecTV web-site, click on "Investor Relations", full playback of call is there


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

oldfantom said:


> Yea, buggy software will kill a product or company quicker than anything. Does anyone remember that Microsoft company from a few years back. They had the cruddy operating system. Then Linux came and tore them up.
> 
> Consumers are a fickle bunch. For many sports nuts, NFLST is a killer app. It is for me. I assume some of the other sports packages are the same way. There is also a function of consumerism called inertia. A consumer will put up with a lot because they can't be bothered with the effort it takes to make a change. Churn will be driven by a killer deal with a killer ap by a competitor or one REALLY bad experience. That bad experience will vary from consumer to consumer.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm a huge Linux fan, but they are far from tearing up mS.

So, they hinted at new recievers? Any hint at an R15 successor?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> Well, I'm a huge Linux fan, but they are far from tearing up mS.
> 
> So, they hinted at new recievers? Any hint at an R15 successor?


The R16? Has been hinted at many times in the past...

You are probably still looking at least a year, until there is any successor to the R15


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The R16? Has been hinted at many times in the past...
> 
> You are probably still looking at least a year, until there is any successor to the R15


Thanks. I just got my R15 pretty stable and working... so I was just curious.


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

tiger2005 said:


> I understand that D* is working on the software for the box, but my comment was based around the premise that if the box is not VASTLY improved by the time those 2 year committments run out, then their customers will begin to explore other options. I've already begun doing exactly that so that I'm prepared should D* not get this right. I'm exploring those options, not because the box isn't a TiVo, but because the trick play functions are a complete mess, audio dropouts, networking issues, etc. And that is coming from a subscriber of 8 years in which I have had zero issues with D* in the past.


Does anyone here honestly believe that the hardware and specifically the DVR boxes offered makes any real difference in the subscriber base and consequently the revenue stream for D*? All you have to do is take a look at past and current advertising campaigns, how much play has the hardware received? Most of the ads are for content, specifically HD. This tells me that D* knows from experience that content is what attracts and keeps subs. Look at NFL ST by itself, the number of subs is more than 10% of the total subscriber base. Content has been, is, and will be (for the near future at least) the driver for subscribers.

If you can step back and look at the whole picture and not or little microcomunity of mostly harware centric geeks (and yes I include myself in that statement) you will see that what we love to get worked over (Homegrown DVRs vs TIVO software based DVRs, owned vs leased equipment, contract with stiff etf penalties, etc.) doesn't have more than a very minor effect on the number of subs and the revenues for D*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

say-what said:


> The commitments existed long before D* switched to leasing, so there goes that theory.


There is a decided difference this time around. _Everyone_ who has joined up or made a hardware change in the last 12 months was committed at least through Q1 2007.


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

noneroy said:


> Remember, even a stopped clock is right twice a day....


what's that supposed to mean? I find that pretty offensive. I know people that are.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

harsh said:


> ...
> The Echostar Q1 2007 report comes out tomorrow for perspective.


Reuters
EchoStar quarterly profit rises
Thursday May 10, 7:44 am ET

NEW YORK (Reuters) - EchoStar Communications Corp. (NasdaqGSISH - News) on Thursday said its quarterly profit rose almost 7 percent fueled by subscriber growth at its Dish Network satellite television service.
ADVERTISEMENT

The No. 2 U.S. satellite TV provider behind DirecTV Group Inc. (NYSETV - News) said first-quarter net income rose to $157 million, or 35 cents per share, from $147 million, or 33 cents per share, a year ago.

Revenue for the quarter rose to $2.64 billion from $2.30 billion.

Analysts expected a profit of 44 cents a share on revenue of $2.64 billion, according to Reuters Estimates.

The company said it added 310,000 net new subscribers, and ended the period with a total of 13.4 million, up from about 12.3 million a year earlier.

The company attributed subscriber gains to increased advertising and customers' attraction to its high-definition and seasonal programming.

Shares of EchoStar closed on Wednesday at $48.17 on Nasdaq, up about 26 percent so far this year.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Text Transcript for the Con-Call:
http://media.seekingalpha.com/article/35092

(I find it intresting that the person transcribing it: SeaLauch = C-Launch)


----------



## darrin1471 (Aug 18, 2006)

"I guess the final point I do want to highlight in the upgrade spending was the first quarter results included about $45 million of costs related to MPEG-4 swaps and that compares to about $10 million a year ago"

Is this the swaping of the TiVo HD-DVR for the HR20? $45m would equal 110k swaps for the quarter.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

darrin1471 said:


> "I guess the final point I do want to highlight in the upgrade spending was the first quarter results included about $45 million of costs related to MPEG-4 swaps and that compares to about $10 million a year ago"
> 
> Is this the swaping of the TiVo HD-DVR for the HR20? $45m would equal 110k swaps for the quarter.


It also includes NON-DVR replacements to H20... and the 5LNB dish

Which was predicted/projected as a MAJOR project/expense for 2007


----------



## darrin1471 (Aug 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It also includes NON-DVR replacements to H20...


This would surely only be a small percentage

and the 5LNB dish is not included in the lease programme figures.

Do you know how many TiVo HD-DVRs were out there before the HR20?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Albie said:


> If you can step back and look at the whole picture and not or little microcomunity of mostly harware centric geeks (and yes I include myself in that statement) you will see that what we love to get worked over (Homegrown DVRs vs TIVO software based DVRs, owned vs leased equipment, contract with stiff etf penalties, etc.) doesn't have more than a very minor effect on the number of subs and the revenues for D*


You are correct - I also find this amusing. Where are all these defectors going to go? Dish? Oh, right because past history says their hardware is the holy grail. Cable? Riiighhht.... Standalone Series 3 Tivos? $600 and I still have to pay my cable company? Right...

I agree with the assessment that DirecTV should do more with the HR20 to make themselves stand out. But if they get the existing box to hit its record targets 100% - as far as subscriber churn? No effect. Joe consumer is quite happy with a satellite that gets them HD locals, HD movies, HD sports and they can "Tivo" it - even if its not a Tivo and doesn't have DLB. Sad, but true.

And I'm not saying the vocal minority should stop and give up. They help move the ball further - I'm just saying if you think DLB, no Tivo, or equipment that works 98% of the time will affect subscriber churn at a measurable level - that is wrong and history proves that.

Chris


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

MikeR7 said:


> They said the actual cost of an HR20 is now $400, but it will be coming down by $100 due to efficiencies being gained later in the year.


I find interesting that they charge $299 upfront to lease something that cost them $400. I hope that by the end of the year they will cut the price otherwise we will end up paying the full cost upfront.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I am sure that many of of heard yesterday's DIRECTV Press Conference. Here are some of the key points I noted...

You can see the full text here.

_• ...[we've] worked through the [HD-DVR] backlog. _
_• ...planned launch of...DIRECTV-10 in late June..._
_• ...greatly increase our HD capacity beginning in September..._
_• ...towards the end of the year bringing 100 channels of HD to the marketplace. _
_• ...local HD channels...to target about 75 markets...at the end of the year..._
_• ...DIRECTV-11 is scheduled to be in service the first half of next year. _
_• ...we'll launch...DIRECTV On Demand. We're currently in the beta test phase _
_• ...We are going to have thousands of titles available...__most of them are broadband... _
_• ...in [the] summer we will have boxes that will have broadband capability that will be able to deliver video from websites onto your TV or your PC._
_• ...we've got a $10 price to the [HD] package and we don't have plans to change that._
_• ...we are going to be moving continuously to set-top boxes that are more and more a whole home solution, whether it is set-top boxes that feeds multiple TVs or a set-top box that integrates multiple devices in the home. _
_• That will all be part of what we will be launching, as well as services like being able to program a DVR from your office on the web or from a cell phone._

- Craig


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

darrin1471 said:


> This would surely only be a small percentage
> 
> and the 5LNB dish is not included in the lease programme figures.
> 
> Do you know how many TiVo HD-DVRs were out there before the HR20?


IIRC: there where approximately 400,000 HR10-250's. (I could be off, but I am pretty sure I am close)

Also: IIRC - the last time there was a count of HD subscribers, I think there was about 1 million HD subscribers... before the HR20's release.

And I don't think that is a "receiver" count, just those that have at least 1 HD compatible receiver.

There are a very large number of non-mpeg4 compatible HD receivers out there.
And I don't think that "cost" has anything to do with lease vs non-lease.... the 5LNB dish is definently part of the cost of the MPEG-4 upgrade process.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Great work Craig.


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

> • ...in [the] summer we will have boxes that will have broadband capability that will be able to deliver video from websites onto your TV or your PC.


Are they talking about the current HR20 with additional software functionality?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> No change in cost for HD channels. $10 access fee is all they are looking at. Thank you for the confirmation.
> 
> Of course it could go up with next year's increases.


Was it that definitive or did they just say that they have no plans to change the fee?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

> • ...in [the] summer we will have boxes that will have broadband capability that will be able to deliver video from websites onto your TV or your PC.





DaveTheWave said:


> Are they talking about the current HR20 with additional software functionality?


If you read carefully, they say, "we will have boxes" not "our current boxes will be able to..."

When do they declare the HR20 done? Do they feel they need to complete the 8 missing promised features from the manual?

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are the 8 HR20 Missing Promised Features:

1. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33. 
2. Allow Autorecord by title as promised in the manual on pp. 20 & 31
3. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33
4. The ability to edit "all the programs" in the Prioritizer (even when there are no upcoming episodes) p. 28.
5. Apply Current/Favorite Channels as a filter to Search for "just what you want to watch" p. 31
6. Allow search "with your desired...keyword" p. 2 (CSI: NY, Bears @ Colts, etc.)
7. Access...home videos on their TVs directly from Intel® Viiv™ PCs - 2006 Annual Report p. 9. 
8. The ability to scan for off air channels p. 78.

- cal


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> If you read carefully, they say, "we will have boxes" not "our current boxes will be able to..."
> 
> When do they declare the HR20 done? Do they feel they need to complete the 8 missing promised features from the manual?
> 
> - Craig


Let's quote the entire line:


"Transcript" said:


> In terms of Home Zone, we have a box today that can do that and we are looking to continue to develop it. Our box, again, in summer we will have boxes that will have broadband integrated capability that will be able to deliver video from websites onto your TV or your PC.


So what part in there does it says the HR20 is done being developed for...
When you read both lines in context... it is clear he is referring to the HR20 and that a future software update will enable those features.



Milominderbinder2 said:


> Here are the 8 HR20 Missing Promised Features:
> 
> 1. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33.
> 2. Allow Autorecord by title as promised in the manual on pp. 20 & 31
> ...


Again:
#2 is based on #1 (which is duplicated as #3 as well): #1 is due to issues with other receivers... has ZERO (100%, nada, zippo) to do with the software in the HR20

#6: Umm... can you not search by Keywords? Yes, they should include punctionations in there

#7: AGAIN... for the 100th time... that stinking stupid VIDEO listing is what is comming from your MEDIA SERVER software... If you are running TWONKY, you can make that listing state JO-JO's circus instead of VIDEO. And yes... it is an announced feature for the future.

Are we going to drop this list into every thread?

There has been no defined "end date" for development on the HR20.
I know of at least 7 or 8 major features that are still planned for the box... so they are no where near being finished from a feature set point of view.

I have NO IDEA where anyone is getting the idea that they are "done" with the HR20.

There is no successor planned for the HR20 in the immediate future... we are looking at least 2 years until there is another unit...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Here are the 8 HR20 Missing Promised Features:
> 
> 1. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33.
> 3. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33


These items in your list look remarkably similar. Maybe you should replace one of them with the "record three programs at once" issue?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> #1 is due to issues with other receivers...


It would seem to be entirely an HR20 software issue that the HR20 doesn't automatically filter out unsubscribed channels. It isn't fair to blame all of the other receivers for something that doesn't work as expected on the HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> It would seem to be entirely an HR20 software issue that the HR20 doesn't automatically filter out unsubscribed channels. It isn't fair to blame all of the other receivers for something that doesn't work as expected on the HR20.


Right now... the Channel's I Recieve Item... is that filtering.
Because of the issues with re-enabling it... due to other systems....

The HR20 can not determin what you have in your package or not, as it is set in the stream... that you have everything.

Same as the R15 (you can go back into the history to see the problems, and why it was turned off... the proper fix is already being rolled out, however it still has a ways to go).

If the Channel's I Received data stream was re-enabled, the HR20 would properly function in this regards, as you can see it now.. when you manually remove channels from the OTA availability... the HR20 doesn't attempt to record on those channels, nor allows them to be even tuned in.

So yes... the software in the HR20 is functioning, given the data it is given (that you have ever channel available)... it is that data stream, that has to change... and can't until all the other software updates are finished.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Some other interesting takes on the announcement from outside the D* Press:

Source: http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/business/20070510-9999-1b10earns.html


> Still, shares slipped as the earnings fell short of Wall Street expectations and analysts expressed concerns about increased competition from telecommunications companies such as Verizon Communications Inc.





> Net subscriber additions for the U.S. business totaled 235,000 in the latest quarter compared with 255,000 a year ago, bringing its total subscriptions to 16.19 million - a 5 percent increase over the same period last year.


Source: http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/fn/4791839.html


> JPMorgan Securities Inc. analyst Jonathan Chaplin in a client note said he was disappointed with the subscriber additions, which reflected lower-than-expected gross additions but fewer subscriber defections. Chaplin reiterated a "Neutral" rating on the stock.
> 
> "Overall, DTV posted results that seem lackluster when compared against recent (first quarter 2007) results from the cable industry," he wrote.


Then again you get many mixed results:

Source: http://www.forbes.com/markets/2007/...loser-markets-equity-cx_jl_0509markets27.html


> Shares of DirecTV Group, the largest satellite television operator in the United States, fell on Wednesday after missing Wall Street estimates, but the reaction may have been short-sighted. First-quarter profit was up more than 40% and the discrepancy from the consensus had to do in part with depreciation expenses, a concept of interest mainly to accountants.
> 
> The company may face competition problems down the road, but its quarterly report contained good news about subscriber retention and sign-ups.


Looks like the future really hinges on a) getting those SATs up to expand HD and b) reducing the problems with the new DVRs.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

It was solid, not earth-shattering. How can one expect earth-shattering?


----------



## starbuck99 (Jan 26, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> Was it that definitive or did they just say that they have no plans to change the fee?


I had heard somewhere, I don't remember where that if you are receiving a channel in SD and the provider offers the same channel in HD that they cannot charge extra for it because it's in HD. Unless of course it is a premium channel.
Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

starbuck99 said:


> I had heard somewhere, I don't remember where that if you are receiving a channel in SD and the provider offers the same channel in HD that they cannot charge extra for it because it's in HD. Unless of course it is a premium channel.
> Does anyone know if this is correct?


I don't know that it matters...they clearly said in the call that they will continue to charge the same $10 for HD channels even when they have 150 national and 1,500 local...


----------

